# Mystery Snail babies



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
My snail eggs hatched this morning and I managed to save a bunch before they dropped into the big tank to become fish food  My question is - can I put them in my 5 gallon rili shrimp tank or will the shrimp eat them? My other option is to set them up in a 3 gallon by themselves but the shrimp tank has lots of algae so I would prefer to put them in there if its safe.
THanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The shrimp won't eat them. They might pick over them, but they should be fine.


----------

